Ask HN: Are you rewarded for unit testing in your performance reviews? - buildops
======
a3n
When I was just getting started, in the late eighties, I was chastised for
doing something that today I would call unit testing. The thought was that I
should be knowledgeable and confident enough not to have to test these low
level things, we already do integration and acceptance testing. I was wasting
time.

<grinds dentures>

